# morels



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

What maybe still poping? I was under the asumption ththe ones that are dieing is from the frost we had lasey didn't even start yet due to me not finding even one yet in my spots. Last year I collected most in mid may. I think the one people are finding dead or die is from frost?


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

I hit a small Elm-Apple spot today. 4 yellows about 3in. tall. To hot to go anywhere else. Put the 4 in a bowl of water and got 15 bugs and slugs.


----------



## harsens IS. hiballer (Nov 10, 2011)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Supposed to be rain all this week until sunday with an 81, 83, 78 degree days the next three days. Should they still pop? I'm in the Grand Rapids area and am looking to find my first ones ever.


if u dont think they r going to pop after that!!! you have alot to learn young grasshopper


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

well nothin new popped for me in sw MI. found 20 or so yellows, all around two weeks old or so- salvaged 7 that were barely good enough to keep. the rest were mushy, moldy, or "exploded". felt bad i didn't check exact spot earlier but found plenty near there a week and a half ago. it could be over - not hearing of anything fresh.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> well nothin new popped for me in sw MI. found 20 or so yellows, all around two weeks old or so- salvaged 7 that were barely good enough to keep. the rest were mushy, moldy, or "exploded". felt bad i didn't check exact spot earlier but found plenty near there a week and a half ago. it could be over - not hearing of anything fresh.


Frost did them in all last week frost. Warm thru day frost at night. We will have a second chance I hope. And my last post sorry miss hap phone was acting up.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I will be supprised if we get a second flush here in SE Mich... I did here a report of a few fresh yellows found yesterday.. if we get that flush I think it will be over quick.. everything I'm finding " yellows" are drying up.. I hope I'm wrong but who knows... I'm just glad I'm a little over the 500 mark for the year!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

Haven't been checking my spots as good as I should. Been to busy turkey hunting. But on a good note I have found them in random places just walking around scouting birds. Not sure if I am finding them as good as i was though, which makes me nervous. I did eat some tonight that were mighty tasty though. Keep the reports coming. I will keep updating also. Good luck.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Id be amazed if you southern guys get many more as us mid state shroomers are in our peak, nothing super mind you but ive hit almost 4lbs in the last 2 outtings, My Dad tells me it moves north about 15 miles per day, old wives tale? I dunno but I tend to listen to what the Old fella has to say!

BD


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

BD, Your Dad sounds about right according to a friend of mine ( Larry Lonic ) He always figured they traveled 100 mi. a week. 
Here's a picture of "Morchella esculentoides" I found in Lewiston 5-4-2012 There were 6 total and I left 1 to spore out.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

RippinLipp said:


> I will be supprised if we get a second flush here in SE Mich... I did here a report of a few fresh yellows found yesterday.. if we get that flush I think it will be over quick.. everything I'm finding " yellows" are drying up.. I hope I'm wrong but who knows... I'm just glad I'm a little over the 500 mark for the year!!!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


We are just starting in the lower thumb. We finally got rain, the first since our snow melt. Of course ours is a different weather conditions then inland. Had very limited amount found during our warm period. Checked the hotspots yesterday, just need a few more days and at will be on fire.


----------

